# Would you recommend '17 or '17.5 Rogue SV?



## kleduc1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hello everyone- I am looking to purchase a Rogue SV in 4-6 weeks. A local dealer is offering $1200 off of $28000 for a basic '17.5 SV, but I would really like the Sun and Sound Package (panoramic moonroof and Bose). They have 1 at $29865 but with no discount. Another dealer has a '17 Rogue One (Star Wars Edition) SV with Sun and Sound Package and is offering $4200 off a price of $31400. I have no interest in the Star Wars decaling, but I could overlook it if the deal was worth it. Is the mid year model refresh worth it? Looks like there are some added safety electronic features, and the LCD screen is larger in the '17.5. Best deal is a '17.5 S at $4000 off of $26650, but I would prefer the tinted windows, heated seats, and remote start. Certainly leaning towards the '17.5 SV. I was very pleased with my test drive of the '17.5 SV- seats very comfortable, handling great, ride quality is almost carlike (much better than the Kia Sportage I tried). I can deal with a little lack of power (according to most reviews but I did not notice while testing) as I will be using it as a commuter (300 miles/wk) by myself for the most part. I am coming from a defective '17 Kia Niro (that they are finally buying back) and am looking for AWD. Any and all feedback/knowledge/thoughts/suggestions will be helpful and greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

While AWD offers improved resale value over 2-wheel drive, it also includes higher cost. For one, it's more expensive to buy initially. Many automakers charge a premium between $1,500 and $3,000 for it. But AWD can also be more expensive to maintain, since it's more complex than 2-wheel drive. In addition to the extra cost of buying and owning a car with AWD, these vehicles also return worse fuel economy than 2-wheel-drive models. AWD systems must use more energy delivering power to all four wheels, and they are also heavier, which hampers fuel economy further.


----------



## kleduc1 (Aug 15, 2017)

rogoman, I am ok with the extra cost/maintenance of AWD. It will be worth it with during my 50 mile commute in the western mountains of Maine during the winter. I am hoping to get 120,000 miles out the Rogue without major repairs. I have received several excellent referrals for the Rogue from their current owners, so I hope I am on the right track. Thanks for your insight!


----------



## JoelCalgary (Aug 20, 2017)

I got a brand new 2016 Rogue SL Premium with add-ons (floor liners, bug deflectors, class 1 trailer hitch and 2 year oil change) for $29K.


----------

